

How this hacker can virtually 'kill' you, and what to do about it - BeeChucker
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/2015/0810/How-this-hacker-can-virtually-kill-you-and-what-to-do-about-it?cmpid=TLS

======
BeeChucker
The part that got my attention was around the Birth certificate angle: USA &
other countries have made the document issued more secure, but method to
create birth record still not secure. Ugh.

